# looking for advice for a new hunter



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

Just looking for a bit of advice since I am a new bowhunter. I'm sure this could be debated for hours, but what do most people prefer when bowhunting......ground blind or tree stand? And why that choice? I will be hunting next fall in a wooded area that lies between a river and fields. I hunted it a couple times late this fall and early winter only sitting on a bucket behind some trees mainly to see what is out there and just to get out of the house. Obviously I want to get into it more next fall and either put up a stand or ground blind. There is a significant amount of well traveled trails in the area. I am assuming they usually bed down in the woods and walk to the fields to feed. For those who prefer ground blinds, anyone have any good suggestions on a nice, reasonably priced blind for bow hunting?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would say something like 80% of bowhunters hunt out of a tree. That number is kind of pulled out of the air..... but is in the area!

I would say set up some stands in the "Staging" areas. Or the areas the deer will move through after leaving the bedding areas, and moving towards the feeding areas. Hunt these trails. Deer may move to these areas and wait till dark to move out. Also, these will be good areas to hunt in the mornings as the deer will mill around just inside of the woods!

The main advantage to hunting out of a blind is

A. Can hunt open areas, or areas with small trees
B. Warmer
C. Easy to hunt two people
D. can get away with more movement, scent.
E. Easy to move from day to day, during mid day.
Many more!

But I will say a tree stand gives you the best view. Allows you to be less detected, and not as intrusive.

I use both! I have a Double bull and woulden't trade that thing for the world! Do I hunt out of it all the time? NO I would say by what you explained set up a tree stand!

I have had antalope, deer, and Turkeys litterally sniff the blind! I have had them close! But then again I have shot a handful of deer at 5 yards and under!

Good blind? I would say a double bull. Yes It is going to cost a bit up front. But once you have it you will use it, and like it forever. Quiet, fast, dry, and usable.

Hope this helps!

My .02!


----------



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

I usually always hunt out of a tree stand just because I feel that you can't see as far out of a ground blind.

As o where to set up, I would go walk around and find a path or two that go from their bedding areas to where the feed. Set up along one of those and you should be pretty set. Let us know how things progress.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It is a good time to scout right now to find where the deer are moving to their food source. Since you are local, I will also put in a plug for the scheels ground blind. I personally prefer to hunt out of a tree if I can, but my son is getting older and I am sure that next year there will be more ground blind hunting in the early season so he can join me.
If you don't wanna get hooked, run the other way NOW!!!!! :lol:


----------

